# SuSE 9.0 Pro als Router



## zirag (15. März 2004)

Hi Leute , ich bin absoluter newbie unter Linux , und habe nun SuSE 9.0 neben WinXP installiert , soweit alles OK , nur wenn ich im Netz bin kann mein Bruder sich nicht einwählen. Unter WinXP hab ich dann ein Proxy Tool laufen , damit kommt mein Bruder auch rein , nur wie mach ich das nun unter Linux , dass mein Bruder mit seinem WinXP Rechner das Internet nutzen kann ( HTTP , ICQ und und und ) ? am besten so , dass er die Einstellungen bei sich nicht ändern muss !? 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 

PS: bei Win und Linux ist meine LAN IP gleich ( 192.168.6.2 ) und die ist auch bei meinem Bruder als ProxyAdresse eingestellt 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (15. März 2004)

Wenn du auf dem Rechner deines Bruders nichts ändern willst, sprich mit den gleichen Einstellungen für einen Proxy, dann musst du wohl oder übel einen Proxy unter Linux installieren. 
Dies ist aber die schlechtere Lösung. Besser wäre es den anderen Rechner mittels masquerading, statt über einen Proxy online zu bringen. Um das masquerading unter Linux zu aktivieren sind nur wenige Befehle erforderlich. Allerdings müsstest du dann unter win auch auf masquerading umsteigen, also diese "Internetverbindungsfreigabe" benutzen. Die gibts glaub ich nur unter winxp.


----------



## gothic ghost (15. März 2004)

@  zirag
zitat
bei Win und Linux ist meine LAN IP gleich ( 192.168.6.2 ) und die ist auch bei meinem Bruder als ProxyAdresse eingestellt

hi,
du solltest die Proxyeinstellung bei win xp deaktievieren und unter 
Gateway, DNS Server 192.168.6.2 eintragen, das ist alles.
Evtl. auch DHCP
Das ist die einfachste Variante.


----------



## zirag (15. März 2004)

und was muss ich unter Linux machen  damit ich das Internet freigebe 

wie gesagt , ich hab so gut wie 0 Ahnung von Linux


----------



## gothic ghost (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> und was muss ich unter Linux machen  damit ich das Internet freigebe
> 
> wie gesagt , ich hab so gut wie 0 Ahnung von Linux



Nur den Rechner starten 

PS ob win xp deinen findet : Start -> Ausführen cmd eingeben -> ok
dann ping 192.168.6.2 eingeben -> ok


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (15. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Nur den Rechner starten
> *



 
Erstens ist ip-forward standardmässig auf 0 gesetzt und zweitens masqueraded linux nicht in der Grundeinstellung.

Um "die Internetverbindung freizugeben" musst du dir ein kleines script schreiben. 

#!/bin/sh
#
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
#Ende

Der erste Befehl aktiviert grundsätzlich, das requests überhaupt weitergeleitet werden. 
Der zweite Befehl aktiviert das masquerading und leitet Anfragen auf das Interface ppp0 (der Adapter der Onlineverbindung) weiter.

Weitere Informationen auf http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-HOWTO-4.html oder du fragst einfach nochmal genauer.


----------



## gothic ghost (15. März 2004)

@ TrueSun

hi,
nach der Installation von SuSE 9.0 pro
und bei den anderen Windows Rechnern als Gateway , DNS + DHCP Server
eingetragen lief er als Router, einfach so. Tja ?
Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Feedback, wie es bei ihm gelaufen ist.


----------

